# Unknown pest - Hitchhiker



## Reagan88 (Apr 22, 2004)

This picture shows the invasive species persisting in my aquarium. I believe it is not algae, but thought I would post here first. I think it hitchhiked in on some plants, but no clue when or where. 

Has anyone seen this? Do you know what it is? Any tried methods to eradicate it? Removal is the only thing that has seemed to reduce the spread. It loves to get tangled in anything and branches. It is brittle, so if it gets hung, it will break and the little nodules also seem to separate and spawn new threads. The apical ends are curlicues.

A few details about the tank. 20L, established 1+ years, pressurized CO2 on a ladder. Most algae problems seem in hand with a couple drops of Plant Guild Gold and a couple mLs Flourish Excel daily or every other day. Various plants, one dwarf frog.


----------



## imeridian (Jan 17, 2007)

Utricularia gibba. Good luck... you'll need it.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

It may be hard to get it all out but it's easy to just reach in a pick out the ones you see. At least your not fighting some clado or something.


----------



## Reagan88 (Apr 22, 2004)

Thanks imeridian! I guess I'll be hangin' with the forceps.


----------

